# dont't find initrd on PXE boot. (the problem affect atftp)

## raoh

Hello all,

So, I have a problem when I boot on my network. When I boot, my kernel starts all right but then, it says me "could not find ramdisk image: initram1.igz". I understand with line but i dont now why it didn't find my initrd. I have the same problem when I try to boot an iso with memdisk 

So, here is my /usr/share/syslinux/pxelinux.cfg/default

 *Quote:*   

>        DEFAULT Systeme de backup pour azerty
> 
>        PROMPT 0
> 
>        MENU WIDTH 80
> ...

 

So, my kernel, my initram and my iso are all in /usr/share/syslinux/pxelinux.cfg/. And they have all rights.

Can someone help me?

Thanks for reading

And sorry for my english

----------

## erik258

I'm pretty sure your problem is you should have a / before the initrd file names.

----------

